# BNIB Focal KRX2 Components



## Kristo03 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey guys, like the listing says, these are brand new, still in the box. I'm looking to go with KRX3's instead, that's the only reason I'm selling.

Focal 165KRX2 2-Way 6.5" Car Speaker | eBay


----------



## Swankmotee (Oct 9, 2010)

I just finished installing a set of these in my 94' GSR and they are really outstanding sounding speakers!!!!! I love them and feel the tweeter is very, very smooth sounding. The amount of bass response is stellar and almost to the point you wouldn't miss a sub at all!:beerchug:


----------



## Kristo03 (Sep 2, 2011)

Couldn't agree more, I've yet to be let down by any of the Focal's I've had.


----------

